# Kompliziertes JAVA Programm schreiben



## susi_berlin (11. Jan 2006)

Hallo.
Ich muss ein Java Programm bis morgen früh 0 Uhr schreiben und sitz schon eine Woche dran, komme aber nicht weiter.
NUR wer wirklich helfen will und kann bitte melden.
Werde mich auch erkenntlich zeigen.
Absprache bitte per email oder ICQ
4fynn@web.de
icq: 176536978

und ja es is ne HA fürs Studium aber ich bin halt VWL´er und kein Informatiker 
hier die Aufgabe und files:

http://coltrane.wiwi.hu-berlin.de/lehre/2005w/isi/Homeworks/homework_3.html

Jeder der nicht helfen kann oder will, bitte keine überflüssigen, gemeinen Kommentare, da mir das auch nicht weiterhelfen würde...
Danke


----------



## MASTERmind (11. Jan 2006)

da du die grundsätze dieses forums ebenfalls ignorierst antworte ich trotzdem:

das wird hier keiner für dich machen!


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jan 2006)

Warum? Es liegt im richtigen Unterforum und eine Vergütung wurde auch zugesagt.
Demnach geht das völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## bummerland (11. Jan 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum? Es liegt im richtigen Unterforum


weil ich es verschoben hab...


----------

